
Brain to Brain: The Therapist as Neurobiological Regulator (2010) [pdf] - magda_wang
http://www.janinafisher.com/pdfs/regulator.pdf
======
jwise0
The way we position our bodies dramatically influences -- and is influenced by
-- our subconscious. This article has a lot of really interesting applications
in psychotherapy of the body influencing the mind!

This article reminds me of a book I read a few years ago, Joe Navarro's "What
Every Body Is Saying" [1]. If you're in the business of working with people
more than programs, this book might be useful, but even if not, a lot of it
was a good intellectual curiosity. There were plenty of things that I got to
try noticing and playing with on my own body; for instance, how I hold my
hands in any given situation (palms out? palms in?) is a good indicator of how
comfortable I am, and it's an interesting experiment to "force" myself to
place my hands somewhere other than where they naturally lie, and just lightly
observe how it makes me more or less comfortable. (If you're bored in a
meeting, I highly recommend giving it a try.)

Thanks for this link.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-BODY-Saying-Speed-
Reading/d...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Every-BODY-Saying-Speed-
Reading/dp/0061438294)

------
taurath
Very interesting the implications of adding more neurobiological feedback in
the context of therapy. Might not have enough context unless you're in or
around psychotherapy. Crossdiscipline is really the only way to get at the
complexity of humans - if you totally ignore the social individual aspects for
repeatable data you're missing a very large part of the picture, and vice
versa.

~~~
vinceguidry
I found the article fascinating enough even without being in the field. It was
so interesting, in fact, that it made me reach out to a psychologist friend of
mine and ask for a referral.

~~~
dang
I'd never heard of 'sensorimotor psychotherapy', but it sounds a lot like
'somatic experiencing', with much the same model of how the nervous system
stores trauma and can recover from it. So you'd likely find that interesting
too. Peter Levine's book "In an Unspoken Voice" is probably the best starting
point.

~~~
vinceguidry
Thanks! Purchased.

